# In search of mint chocolate soap recipe



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

I want to make a yummy soap that smells like a peppermint patty - a mix of peppermint and chocolate. I'm not brave enough to just experiement on ym own so i'm searching for an existing recipe. I'm hoping someone here might be able to help me.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Leah
I have a choc mint soap recipe for you. Its in grams though, so you might have to convert to pounds and ounces. Total batch weight is 3.125kg

olive oil                1000gm
coconut oil            500gm
soy bean oil          375gm
palm oil                250gm
cocoa butter         250gm 
lye                       326gm
water                   750gm
peppermint fragrance oil   90gm
cocoa powder                   60gm


* reserve 2 tablespoons of oil to mix with cocoa powder. When oils and lye have reached 100F, combine and bring to light trace. Add your pepper-mint fragrance, working quickly. Take out 1 and a half cups of the soap and mix the cocoa powder into this. The main part of the batch can be left white or coloured a light green. This makes a nice contrast to the chocolate swirl. This can now be poured into your mould. ( I use a large divider mould). Then drizzle the chocolate coloured part over the top in a criss cross motion. Take a small spatula (or chopstick works well), and swirl circles into the soap. Dont over mix or it will all be one colour. Leave in the mould for at least 48 hours before you touch it. 
Good luck and hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Panda (Dec 11, 2006)

*Chocolate-mint Soap*

10oz shortening
4oz coconut oil
2oz olive oil
2.24 oz lye
6 ounces distilled water
3 tablespoons cocoa powder
2 droppers peppermint essential oil

Hold back one ounce olive oil to mix with the cocoa powder,  melt the rest of the oils together.  Mix the lye and water and allow to cool. With the lye mixture at 95* and the fats at 115* pour the lye into theoil and stir until it traces.pour into molds. unmold after 48 hours,and cut if needed.  Allow to age 3 weeks.


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 11, 2014)

Panda I just tried this using my fav recipe but following your directions... had to sub spearmint for peppermint(ran out) and well now I want a peppermint patty darn it..
Went with a simple layer, swirls scare me I know im nuts.. 
Put her in the freezer cuz I just don't want to take a chance of my pretty top cracking.. 
I like the look of gelled soaps but just don't want to risk it..


----------



## pecorasfigs (Aug 11, 2014)

Peak candles sells a fragrance that's called Peppermint Kiss. Smells just like the patty. Cautious u only need small amount to scent. I think u would like. u can order this in 1oz sample also


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for that, but for some of my EO's I find it beneficial to just run to my local health food store as I am all about trying to support local businesses and with a bonus of a discount for paying with good ole cash, added benefit I don't have to wait on shipping..


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't think you'll be able to get a chocolate scent without a fragrance oil. I've never gotten any chocolate scent when I use cocoa to color my soap.


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 11, 2014)

8 hours later all I can smell is the lye still. Or maybe I have just burned my nostrils one to many times


----------



## Relle (Aug 12, 2014)

This thread is 8 years old so cgawlik I don't think you will get any feedback from Panda. Just check the thread you are posting in, as some are old and won't be answered by the poster. As Dixidragon has said you won't get chocolate smell without an FO, cocoa usually colours only.


----------



## pamielynn (Aug 12, 2014)

I agree: you need a chocolate fragrance oil or the mint will overshadow everything else.


----------

